# Goodbye to Romance solo w/tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,


Here is another close up of a classic Randy Rhoads solo. Remember you can find the TAB download at my blog (sixstringobsession.blogspot.com)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vasQOEvBxs&feature=plcp


----------

